# First North American Shrimp Club/brand..... Empire



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been pushed by several members on this forum to start a shrimp club and up the interest and Canada's footprint on the world of inverts. I've finally decided to take the leap and start it up. I've spent some time redoing a meeting place that's easily accessible by most people all around greater Vancouver area and the viewing capabilities is easier. I've set it up in such a way that it allows alot of people to view shrimps at the same time and have non obstructed shots of shrimps. I'll be doing some more thinking and policy constructing over the "cold" weather and once it warms up everything will be in full swing where people can gather monthly to view and take shots and chat/ discuss. Trades and such.

For now I will be working on my blog and building a database of shrimps with pictures. Waterparam wise i'm not going to put because as people come to the meets they will understand why sticking to params isn't that important given that we are in Vancouver.

Ebi-Ken Studio

any suggestions on future topics are welcomed.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Where will this location be? Anywhere near a skytrain?


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

TomC said:


> Where will this location be? Anywhere near a skytrain?


it will be near knight and 57th. On the day of the meets there will be pickup locations 1 which will be at metro another in richmond. These are 2 that are confirmed more or less. There may also be 1 on commercial as well which covers all 3 skytrain lines. We are still working on it. Currently if taking the backyard grass area + sundeck we can fit around 30 or so people comfortably. But this wont be till early spring where I will setup an outdoor cherry shrimp setup as well to show how simple and low maintenance you can make a setup to breed like nuts for your in terms of neocaridina.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks , that a great idea 
I can't wait for this club


----------



## chimdon (Oct 2, 2011)

Awesome! Look forwarding to updates on your blog, especially those with lots of photos. I love seeing all the variety of colours that shrimps are available in.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If I have time, I can pick up people at Metro or Royal Oak on the way over. You're in my old neighbourhood.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

hey frank when is the schedule for the meets?


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

stonedaquarium said:


> hey frank when is the schedule for the meets?


It won't be anytime soon. I started the blog to generate the interests now because during the cold season I could work out the kinks and what needs to be done and what kind of seating plan I'm looking at and topics to discuss. It should be somtime in late feburary - march depending on temperatures as the first session I want to teach is keeping neos outside and breeding them yet not degrade quality.



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> If I have time, I can pick up people at Metro or Royal Oak on the way over. You're in my old neighbourhood.


Thankyou for the offer =) I'll keep that in mind. For now we also have Tn23 that would be in that area but in case there is a higher than expected volume of people we may need another helping hand in providing carpooling services =P



chimdon said:


> Awesome! Look forwarding to updates on your blog, especially those with lots of photos. I love seeing all the variety of colours that shrimps are available in.






arash53 said:


> Thanks , that a great idea
> I can't wait for this club


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Also, it won't be till January that I start a signup sheet where there will be pre-screening to see who can come or not. One of the requirements off the top of my head is you have to be a known member of the BCA community. What I mean by that is the promotion of the club initially would only be through BCA and within the BCA community one shrimp hobbyist basically knows the other or at least one person would know someone that is keeping shrimps. Its 1 of the screening methods for the protection of myself and other members that would be attending and the property we are using (wouldn't want a drunk to all of a sudden appear now would we =P just saying) Also there will be a small survey to test level of knowledge that won't take longer than 1 minute so that I have an idea of the knowledge and what terminology to use in the group attending.


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

*Meeting*

I'm looking forward to the potential ability to meet with other enthusiast in the shrimp world!  Is the sign up sheet going to be posted in the shrimp group??


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

grizadams_7mm said:


> I'm looking forward to the potential ability to meet with other enthusiast in the shrimp world!  Is the sign up sheet going to be posted in the shrimp group??


not sure yet, haven't decided. I need to wait till I finish tomorrows midterm before I make more plans and see what I'd have to get and take advantage of the holiday sales and stock up on some stuff for the meets. The signup contact will probably not start till January. I want to work with other companies in getting free giveaway of products in the first meet ^.^


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

*Meeting*

Awesome!! Good Luck with your Mid terms


----------

